# Best game soundtrack?



## Talysia

What's the best in-game soundtrack?

Personally, I play a lot of RPGs, so my choices would be biased towards the Final Fantasy series, especially FF7, but what would everyone else choose as the best in-game music?


----------



## Karsa Orlong

FF7, no contest.


----------



## Crymic

Think by far Castlevania series has the best soundtracks.
A close runner up is Valkyrie Profile. FF7 was just alright.. think FF8 had abit better songs.


----------



## conradbrean

Some may have noticed that videogame soundtracks are often better than movie soundtracks. The reasons range from the freedom granted to game composers to the fact that their egos thankfully aren't the size of a small country.

Silent Hill 2

Wow. The first track, Theme Of Laura, is one of the best pieces of music I have ever heard. Most of the tracks where there's a piano involved are equally impressive. Recommended.

Rez

Rez is one of the most innovative games ever made. On its soundtrack you will find a great selection of electronica by the likes of Oval, Ken Ishii and Mist.

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

For those of you who enjoyed the music of The Rock or Armaggeddon, this comes higly recommended. Again, the first track is amazing. It makes some people euphoric and others cry.

Jet Set Radio

Nifty tracks from various artists are available on this neat import. Features music from the great underground Japanese band Guitar Vader.

Medal of Honor

This might as well have been written by John Williams. One of the best videogame soundtracks ever.

I also recommend the highly unique soundtrack to Headhunter, by Richard Jacques, and the work of Bill Brown, Rainbow Six series composer.


----------



## Joel007

Halo 2, Nascar racing, Red Alert, FFVII.


----------



## Thadlerian

Final Fantasy VII is an obvious answer, but there are numerous others. 
Halo, Rollcage 2, Space Rangers 2 and Simcity 4 are all great. 
Transport Tycoon had a nice jazz soundtrack fitting the game setting.
Populous: The Beginning offered some wonderful tribal-like tunes.
Civilization IV has an amazing main theme on the menu screen.

But the winner is most certainly Imperium Galactica II. Electronic, deep space-like ambience; five genuinely haunting pieces speaking of greatness, of mystery and alienness. The kind of music stars would have made if space was filled with air.


----------



## Lenny

I really liked the FFX soundtrack.

Though KH, and KH2 have to have one of the best soundtracks ever.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I'm another one for Silent Hill. And using it in the film was fantastic, so it would also be one of the best film soundtracks as well!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Burnout 3. The music fitted the game perfectly and made smashing opponents into walls even more enjoyable


----------



## Aes

Final Fantasy 8 did really good, I think.  Also, the lesser-known Saga Frontier has some really catchy tunes.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

Duke Nukem time to kill(anything with Stabbing Westward wins)
Halo 2
The Silent Hill games
Final Fantasy 6 (if revamped, see Black Mages)
Final Fantasy 7
Castlevania: Symphomy of the night
Valkyrie Profile.
Suikoden 1&2
Metal Gear Solid.
Star Ocean: til the end of time.


----------



## fluff

FF!!  the opening the best and some of the fighting sece music! I want it for my ringtone!


----------



## Talysia

Kaylo Mizuri, I completely agree about Star Ocean:  Till the End of Time!  Oh, and the music from the Suikoden series, too!


----------



## McMurphy

For the rock fans out there, I have heard that the Jak X soundtrack is a good buy or, if you have limewire, a worthy download.

Among the different scores, there are a few songs from Queens of the Stone Age on it.


----------



## devilsgrin

Gotta say the music from Oblivion is incredible. Not a note out of place. 

Also, as a major contrast, the soundtrack to Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines is excellent. Lecher Bitch is a great track.


----------



## Koopa

the best soundtrack is of the Zelda game for the Super Nintendo. I mean with that that while i cant for the live of me remember the soundtrack of the games i played lately, whilst i can easily humm the sound you get when Link is running around outdoors, wich is pretty impressive considering i havent played the game for 10-12 years .

Its like The imperial march, it just something you never forget.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

devilsgrin said:


> Gotta say the music from Oblivion is incredible. Not a note out of place.
> 
> Also, as a major contrast, the soundtrack to Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines is excellent. Lecher Bitch is a great track.


 

The Oblivion music is really good, but if you're sat in a room and someone is playing it, I find it really relaxing and it makes mefall asleep.

Completely random, but what about the black mages albums? Awesome.


----------



## Frozeninja

Rollcage: Stage 2 has my favourite soundtrack, if just for the opening video.


----------



## scalem X

I vote: Pong!

No really, I think:
Nascar racing and indeed now that you mention it rollcage .


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

Chrono Cross.


----------



## Lenny

I've always liked the [original] Guild Wars score.

I catch myself humming it occasionally.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

Chrono Cross, surely no contest?


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri

I like the fact they revamped some of the old music from the first game, it was good to hear. Breath of Fire 3, has a great soundtrack too.


----------



## Talysia

I can still remember the Breath of Fire 3 music.  I loved that game.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Shenmue I & II is the best hands down.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Final Fantasy music tends to be a cut above the rest, I have to say the elder scrolls series does some good tunes as well, very chilled out


----------



## ace

of course the ff games i mean come Nobuo Uematsu is a great composer and all the zelda games have simple yet memorable music and i like the sound track for disgaea hour of darkness was done by tsunami bomb and i like them


----------



## To be Determined

I'm a big fan of the Shadow of the Colossus score. But then there's also Halo, and The Elder Scrolls Games. All of which set the mood perfectly. I also have to give credit to Akira Yamaoka for the silent hill music. It's takes a musical talent like that to create an atmosphere that makes me want to play with the lights on and with people around


----------



## RidderMark

It depends on the game and the mood best for it. However as far as my favorite soundtracks for games, I truely enjoy Europa Universalis II (real classical music) and Hearts Of Iron II: Doomsday (Great songs to march to war to IMO). I know both are strategy games made by Paradox, but I enjoy them....

For the record I listen to everything from rap, to rock, to classical


----------



## To be Determined

RidderMark said:


> It depends on the game and the mood best for it.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself. I love when I hear music from a game that I thoroughly enjoyed and it brings me back to it. When someone can tell the mood of a game just by hearing the music, then it's done its job. The music in Oblivion is epic yet centered more as an addition and background to the atmosphere of a much larger open-ended world. Whereas in Silent Hill 2, The music can be so intense, it can make a player hesitate to take another step.


----------



## Crymic

devilsgrin said:


> Gotta say the music from Oblivion is incredible. Not a note out of place.


Jeremy Soule's music is great, he also did the music for Dawn of War and Company of Heroes.


----------



## nexl

You should check out the very epic soundtrack of Trine!
It's so incredible


----------



## The Spurring Platty

I recently finished playing Nier and I really liked the music.

The music from Suikoden II has always been a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## HareBrain

It's hard to divorce best game soundtrack from best game, since the emotions you feel during the game inevitably get brought out again when you hear the music.

That said, my favourites are FF7 and Breath of Fire 4.

And my favourite single track has to be _Omen_, from Xenogears.


----------



## kizi

FF7 i have not play yet


----------



## Abd-L-zeez

Silent Hill 2
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Halo 2
FF X
FF X2
FF 13
HALO 3 
GOD OF WAR
PRINCE OF PERSIA SOT
PRINCE OF PERSIA WEARER WITHIN
PRINCE OF PERSIA THE TOW THORNS
PRINCE OF PERSIA 2008
ALAN WAKE
DRAGON AGE


----------



## Star Girl

*Final Fantasy I, IV, V, VI, VII and IX*  - Some of my favourites from that series. Nobou Uematsu has done some of the most beautiful soundtracks in my opinion, he can make you want to cry, battle and fear some of the most well composed music I've heard from a game. 
*Super Smash Bros Brawl* - Well this is cheating because it has some of my favourite songs from The Legend of Zelda, Kirby, Animal Crossing, Metroid, Sonic the Hedgehog and so many others, all remade in different and brilliant ways. Got to love the variety.


----------



## Cayal

Star Girl said:


> *Final Fantasy I, IV, V, VI, VII and IX*  - Some of my favourites from that series. Nobou Uematsu has done some of the most beautiful soundtracks in my opinion, he can make you want to cry, battle and fear some of the most well composed music I've heard from a game.



You know what is really catchy from Final Fantasy IX: Gargant Rul.
The song when you ride the Gargants in the tunnel. Loved that one.

As for my other choices:

Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty
God of War 1, 2 and 3.

Apparently Castlevania: Lord of Shadows has a really good one.


----------



## Star Girl

Cayal said:


> You know what is really catchy from Final Fantasy IX: Gargant Rul.


That song is so catchy. Ever since IX I find myself singing the theme song, Melodies of Life whenever I'm just by myself doing things like cooking or cleaning or just walking around. Great fun. 

I completely forgot Tomas Dvorak's Machinarium soundtrack! Thats a masterpiece!


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Quokka

Rock n Roll Racing, introduced to some classic rock songs playing that game .

Jill Valentine learning to play Moonlight Sonata in the original Resident Evil would be one of my favourite music moments in gaming.


----------



## LadyLara

The music for Eve is awesome. I never got into the game particularly, but the music left a definite impression and I've downloaded most of it since.


----------



## reiver33

For atmosphere; Homeworld (semi-ambiant and unsettling)

For stir-the-blood; Conquest, Frontier Wars (epic sweep)


----------



## TheTomG

FF VII, Red XIII's music during the Leto scenes. And of course the main theme itself.

Now, I will also admit that Wipeout introduced me to The Crystal Method, and Gran Turismo (I forget which version) got me into Garbage and Feeder (the UK version of Gran Turismo had a different track listing than the US version I discovered, on moving to the US and repurchasing it - might never have found those two bands otherwise!) So those are probably the two most influential game soundtracks for me, though of course the music wasn't written explicitly for the game.


----------



## Quokka

The Prodigy's Firestarter will always remind me of the Gare d'Europa track from Wipeout 2097, in fact a few bars and I could probably still lead you round the track corner by corner  Classic series that got so many things right including the music.


----------



## Cayal

Duplicate.


----------



## Cayal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2SJdqiOVuA


----------



## Starbeast

Here's another one of my favorite game soundtracks​


----------



## DMZ

Morrowind HAS to have the best of All time lol


----------



## Starbeast

Contra 3







 

*Above soundtrack highlights, below intro theme.*​


----------



## OmahaRenegade

Either FF7, FF8, or the Universe at War soundtrack by Frank Klepacki


----------



## Starbeast

Super Metroid​


----------



## boohey12

You are all overlooking the best soundtrack of any game ACE COMBAT 2 

look it up on youtube


----------



## Talysia

After replaying Odin Sphere on the PS2 a little while ago, I remembered how beautiful the soundtrack was.  I think this has to be one of my all time favourite gaming tracks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4z7w1xU4vQ


----------



## bookemist

Pacman! Waka waka waka


----------



## Tusitala

DMZ said:


> Morrowind HAS to have the best of All time lol



I do agree with you...

Other breathtaking OST, IMHO, are Planescape Torment, Heroes of Might & Magic, Age of Empires, Jekyll & Hyde, Age of Wonders...


----------



## Tusitala

Some other masterpieces:

-Ascendancy,
-Headhunter,
-Dark Messiah,
-Heimdall 2,
-Arcanum (violins!)
-Ecochrome 1 & 2 (even more violins!)
-Fallout 3 (classic hits),
-Sanitarium,
-Lords of the Realm 2,
-The Longest Journey.

Best,

Tusitala


----------



## MemoryTale

Of the Final Fantasies, I'd say 6 and 7 had the best soundtracks, I loved the tune in the intro of 6.

Outside of Final Fantasy, I'd say Persona 3 and 4 both had memorable soundtracks. Going a bit older, Romancing Saga 3's soundtrack was a tour de force of awesome battle tunes. I haven't played that for years, but I found myself whistling the boss tune at work today.


----------



## Gordian Knot

What?!? Four pages and no Tomb Raider yet! Heresy!!!!!!

Every game since Angel of Darkness (with one glaring exception) has been a total gem. These would include Angel of Darkness, Legend, Anniversary, and Underworld.


----------



## kaufmannp

I know it's already been put out, but Final Fantasy 6 totally corners the best music.  Chrono Trigger comes in a close second.


----------

